# is my yorkie expecting?



## georagg (Jul 5, 2012)

hi i have a yorkie i am hoping is expecting.
she will be about 24 days today. she is off her food and sleeps loads. there has been no weight gain and a slight increase in size of the "milk bar" it is her first time and mine. i have a breed mentor and an appointment with the vet on Thursday. 
i have attached 2 photos one at 12 days and one at 24 days. 
i am 90% sure she is but would like an outside view from somebody who is not watching every day for changes.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

At 24 days its not accurate to tell by a picture. Your vet can palpate and possibly tell. An ultrasound will be accurate later on, and an Xray can count the pups usually. Though the last bitch we had x rayed said 4 pups and she had nine. It's just a waiting game now. Good luck!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Take your girl to the vet, they can tell you, no one here can tell by pictures.


----------



## georagg (Jul 5, 2012)

eace: will do...lol i'm an impatient expectant grandma...hoping to keep at least 1 from the litter. since posting the clear discharge started... i have read nearly all the info i can get and some books (book of the bitch) i had a bit of an info overload...are there any other books to suggest?


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I suggest a mentor that is a reputable breeder (perhaps a local Yorkie club can suggest someone), years of experience in the breed, and extensive knowledge of correct breed structure and temperament.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

georagg said:


> eace: will do...lol i'm an impatient expectant grandma...hoping to keep at least 1 from the litter. since posting the clear discharge started... i have read nearly all the info i can get and some books (book of the bitch) i had a bit of an info overload...are there any other books to suggest?


There should be no discharge at 24 days gestation, get her to a VET as she could well have Pyometria. If she does and you don't seek treatment you WILL end up with a dead girl, the worst that can happen if she doesn't have a pyo is a few dollars well spent.


----------



## georagg (Jul 5, 2012)

will do  i'm constantly fussing over her... she'll be getting the works at the vet on the 19th. weight check...making sure the diet is right..ultrasound...checking for discharge etc.
i occasionally tend to see more than is there....i once took her to the vet when she walked differently (all hunched up)...i got in to the examination room put her on the table and heard "pfft"... turned out to be wind. there is a chance the discharge could be the natural lubricants but i will get it checked.


----------



## Merlin's Mom (May 21, 2012)

PatchworkRobot said:


> I suggest a mentor that is a reputable breeder (perhaps a local Yorkie club can suggest someone), years of experience in the breed, and extensive knowledge of correct breed structure and temperament.


I couldn't agree more - Please see someone with experience.  Hopefully all is well and everything works out.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

georagg said:


> will do  i'm constantly fussing over her... she'll be getting the works at the vet on the 19th. weight check...making sure the diet is right..ultrasound...checking for discharge etc.
> i occasionally tend to see more than is there....i once took her to the vet when she walked differently (all hunched up)...i got in to the examination room put her on the table and heard "pfft"... turned out to be wind. there is a chance the discharge could be the natural lubricants but i will get it checked.


You do realize that with pyometra, if that is what is going on, she may well be dead by the 19th?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

luv2byte said:


> You do realize that with pyometra, if that is what is going on, she may well be dead by the 19th?


I seriously doubt she realizes the danger she's putting her girl in just by breeding her.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If the dog is actually having a discharge, do NOT wait until the 19th to go to vet. It is an emergency. Go now.


----------



## georagg (Jul 5, 2012)

did not realise....my bad... called vets as soon as i saw your posts thanks


----------



## georagg (Jul 5, 2012)

i spoke to the vet on the phone and described the symptoms in detail and repeated them and he said he was not worried but to keep an eye on her and if it looks like the discharge is continuing to call back. we went on a 2 mile walk today and she showed no signs of slowing down and even ate a few dog treats on the way. if she stops drinking and refuses her fave treats i'll call them back  she wont be leaving my side for the next 48 hours. in between naps she plays ball if that stops i'll know for sure there is something wrong

also i did a search for pyometra online http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyometra 
the discharge was not puss like and stopped as fast as it appeared... i am looking at open and closed versions and help is a phone call away.


----------



## georagg (Jul 5, 2012)

ok..so from some of the pages i have looked at i get the same info.

"Pyometra usually appears 6 - 8 weeks after the dog goes out of heat. It is a life threatening infection & requires immediate veterinary attention. Pyometra may come on quickly, or take several months to fully develop"

i cant seem to find anything about how fast it would appear after mating. is there anything else that would cause a small amount of discharge? her body temp is normal.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

It could appear at anytime. As long as all is ok, good appetite, acting normal, good color of gums, and no increase or continue of discharge, follow up with your vet. If anything changes, don't wait. Discharge is common during heat, and after birthing. In between, not so much. Has she ever had discharge before she was bred?


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Also, how old is your dog, and how many heat cycles has she been through?


----------



## georagg (Jul 5, 2012)

she is 2 i think it works out the due date is around her birthday if she is expecting
this was her 3rd heat regular...every 8 months to the day so far
she is a very clean dog...so clean that at one point i thought her season had stopped and had to put a pull up nappy on her to check it was not a split heat
i weigh her every couple of months...4.5 kg...9lb
gums pink...took a while to check...as soon as i said come here tilly let me see those gums, she ran under the bed and sat in the middle.
she has i slightly rounded belly but till the vet says one way or the other....i have been calling it wind but treating her like she is expecting...they will be doing a Doppler Colour Ultrasound thursday
i frontlined her last week.


----------



## georagg (Jul 5, 2012)

she is ....  with her small belly and being her first litter i was thinking she only had 2 in there....we counted 5!!!!....i'm going to need more supplies lol...i'm prepared for 6 already...but want to be ready for any "surprises" the vet said all is going well


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

georagg said:


> she is ....  with her small belly and being her first litter i was thinking she only had 2 in there....we counted 5!!!!....i'm going to need more supplies lol...i'm prepared for 6 already...but want to be ready for any "surprises" the vet said all is going well


I always prepare for double what an ultrasound/x-ray sees. Not likely to happen with a yorkie though, but you never know.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

First, she shouldn't grow until 35 days normally. 

Second and more important, who is your breed mentor? Is it an actual responsible breeder or another just breeding for cute yorkies to sell fast? Any health tests done on her? The stud? Is she sound?

And I believe 5 is a larger litter size for a dog that small. I'd watch for complications with that.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Also want to ask, what is in your supplies box? People could probably tell what you are missing if we knew.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

I too always expect double lol. Not likely with a yorkie, but better prepared than not. Congratulations  puppies are so much work, but so fun.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

juliemule said:


> I too always expect double lol. Not likely with a yorkie, but better prepared than not. Congratulations  puppies are so much work, but so fun.


Yep, our latest litter showed 4 in the ultrasound, we have 8 healthy pups.


----------



## georagg (Jul 5, 2012)

so far i have the stuff that could be used else where... 
towels
scales
cloths 
large rolls of paper towels 
hand sanitizer
latex gloves
rubber gloves 
thermometer
nasal aspirator
puppy collars 
sharp scissors
foreceps...to clamp the cord if needed
lactol and bottle
next week i'm getting a heat pad, bedding and extra foreceps

i have a large dog crete with a blanket to cover and a baby gate for when the pups are bigger.... 
so far the only problem i have is going to be keeping a pup fo myself lol i took her for a groom and while waited a lady asked if they were all spoken for. i am hoping to home check the possible owners 

i also have containers for "clinical" waste i hope i don't have to use.


----------



## georagg (Jul 5, 2012)

i hope there isn't double !!! 
i only have 10 id collars....:wink:


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

String, to tie off any umbilical cords if needed. The forceps are good, but the weight alone can cause them to tear or pull. You shouldn't have to do much other than watch. 

One of my bitches, her first litter, she had the first pup in the middle of the yard. She wouldn't sit still, wanted out like she had to poop, dropped it, smelled it and left it lol. When I picked him up, git him clean, he began crying, then she was interested. She probably would have chewed off a foot or worse, as she got way to carried away trying to clean him. After that one, all was well.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Karo syrup- small breeds are prone to hypoglycemia, while you won't need it till the pups are a little older it's also good to help give an energy boost to momma dog during labor.


----------



## georagg (Jul 5, 2012)

i cant get hold of Karo syrup ..never heard of it. is there an alternative... i'm in the uk


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Karo syrup is corn syrup. Any sugar source would work, honey, sugar water are commonly use.


----------



## georagg (Jul 5, 2012)

the vet recommended vanilla ice cream when we went for the scan...will that do the same thing?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

georagg said:


> the vet recommended vanilla ice cream when we went for the scan...will that do the same thing?


Yeah, I believe it will.


----------



## georagg (Jul 5, 2012)

i'll also have sugar water for just in case she decides she does not like ice cream


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Interesting that my questions weren't answered....


----------



## georagg (Jul 5, 2012)

boxerlover876 said:


> First, she shouldn't grow until 35 days normally.
> 
> Second and more important, who is your breed mentor? Is it an actual responsible breeder or another just breeding for cute yorkies to sell fast? Any health tests done on her? The stud? Is she sound?
> 
> And I believe 5 is a larger litter size for a dog that small. I'd watch for complications with that.


sorry for not answering sooner.... my mentor has bred yorkies before, and owns the stud. tests were done on both. i'm keeping one pup and homes will be approved before i even think of selling (one might even go to the stud owner as a pet)....if the new owner can not handle a pup i will take it back, none will end up in shelters. i did loads of planning before the breeding and thought it through...but as people know plans can have unexpected twists...like a larger than average litter. i still keep looking and can't believe there are 5 or more in there...till yesterday afternoon we were not even sure the mating was successful as there are no signs other than a very slightly rounded belly. and she had lost weight. i fired loads of questions at the vet till i was sure i understood everything....i'll try to answer any questions as well as i can if i miss any let me know


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

georagg said:


> sorry for not answering sooner.... my mentor has bred yorkies before, and owns the stud. tests were done on both. i'm keeping one pup and homes will be approved before i even think of selling (one might even go to the stud owner as a pet)....if the new owner can not handle a pup i will take it back, none will end up in shelters. i did loads of planning before the breeding and thought it through...but as people know plans can have unexpected twists...like a larger than average litter. i still keep looking and can't believe there are 5 or more in there...till yesterday afternoon we were not even sure the mating was successful as there are no signs other than a very slightly rounded belly. and she had lost weight. i fired loads of questions at the vet till i was sure i understood everything....i'll try to answer any questions as well as i can if i miss any let me know


 How many days along is she?


----------



## georagg (Jul 5, 2012)

i have been doing a photo diary so i can compare pictures...and see if anything unusual is going on here is the most recent full body shot and ultrasound (we did an ordinary scan not colour) she is 29 days today


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

georagg said:


> sorry for not answering sooner.... my mentor has bred yorkies before, and owns the stud. tests were done on both. i'm keeping one pup and homes will be approved before i even think of selling (one might even go to the stud owner as a pet)....if the new owner can not handle a pup i will take it back, none will end up in shelters. i did loads of planning before the breeding and thought it through...but as people know plans can have unexpected twists...like a larger than average litter. i still keep looking and can't believe there are 5 or more in there...till yesterday afternoon we were not even sure the mating was successful as there are no signs other than a very slightly rounded belly. and she had lost weight. i fired loads of questions at the vet till i was sure i understood everything....i'll try to answer any questions as well as i can if i miss any let me know


Ok thanks! I'm sorry I'm just really sick of people breeding for no reason. It's more personal to me because I almost made the mistake too. Thanks again!

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/whelpingmain.htm

That site I just posted is such a wealth of information. It has the good, the bad, the ugly, super rare things, etc. I learned so much from there and was reading all the stories for days. I love that site!


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Red raspberry leaves are always good to have in hand too!


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

I wouldn't hold the ultra sound to being accurate counting pups. Radiographs are more accurate around day 50.


----------



## georagg (Jul 5, 2012)

lol... i'm hoping to take her for a waddle to the vets around that time for a check up and scans


----------

